# Port Kembla



## trotterdotpom

Members familiar with the Australian coast may remember taking a bearing of Port Kembla's landmark chimney stack from Cape Reinga. Not any more - they demolished it this morning. See www.abc.com.au/news.

I watched it live on my iPad - first time I've done anything good with it.

John T


----------



## David Campbell

trotterdotpom said:


> Members familiar with the Australian coast may remember taking a bearing of Port Kembla's landmark chimney stack from Cape Reinga. Not any more - they demolished it this morning. See www.abc.com.au/news.
> 
> I watched it live on my iPad - first time I've done anything good with it.
> 
> John T


A Landmark for Port Kembla Home Porters for 50 years and all Residents of Wollongong and the Illawarra. Will be missed.


----------



## trotterdotpom

That's true, David. I even got my bearings from it last year on a cruise from Melbourne to Sydney. Must say the demolition was a mighty precision job -200 metres of chimney landing between two sheds about 50 feet apart.

John T


----------



## David Campbell

John. Can you post a video clip? I looked up Cape Reinga and it is in Northland NZ, Did not think the Stack was that high! DC


----------



## trotterdotpom

I was kidding about Cape Reinga, David. I viewed the demolition on the ABC News website. I'll try and find it again when I get on my steam computer - this iPad is very limited.

John T


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Had an Aussie first trip Cadet join in a Singers a few years ago.

He was from Wolongong, good lad, joined to get a job and see a bit of the world.

Our first port after Singapore , yup, Port Kembla (Jester) and then proceeded to stay on the Oz coast for the next couple of months.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Now that the Port has lost its phallic symbol, she'll be getting in touch with her feminine side. Watch out for chintz curtains and Devonshire teas in the Middle pub.

John T


----------



## David Campbell

trotterdotpom said:


> I was kidding about Cape Reinga, David. I viewed the demolition on the ABC News website. I'll try and find it again when I get on my steam computer - this iPad is very limited.
> 
> John T


Found this on You Tube, John.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05T3PG7Up9I


----------



## trotterdotpom

Still on the dopey iPad, David, and can't see it. I'll have a look on the big telly when I get the chance. Thanks in advance. There must have been many of the SN members who visited the Port at one time or another, I thought there might have been a bit more interest. Demolishing the stack is the NSW equivalent of knocking Stone Henge over.

John T


----------



## bill thompson

I have been to Port Kembla often enough to have a fair idea what hell is going to be like.


----------



## David Campbell

bill thompson said:


> I have been to Port Kembla often enough to have a fair idea what hell is going to be like.


Bill. You make your own Hell, have been to Anna Bay.


----------



## trotterdotpom

There was/are (?) the Top Pub (the Steelworks) and the Middle and Bottom Pubs. One of them is the Commercial but not sure which, betting on the Middle. Probably Dave will know.

We live and learn, I thought your knowledge of Australia was limited to Bulimba.

John T


----------



## lakercapt

On my many trips into Port Kembla it was malted milk shakes that were the tipple as I was under age.
Was a miserable place and the ship surged up and down the wharf during discharge of iron ore from Whyalla. The springs had large coir tails to stop them parting.
Wollongong was a little better.


----------



## trotterdotpom

R651400 said:


> Jacked in AWA and Union SS as non-starters while you were still a struggling schoolboy at Bridlington...


Not according to your resumé you didn't.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

David Campbell said:


> Bill. You make your own Hell, have been to Anna Bay.


Where there's muck there's brass, David. I've seen the clip now. Thanks.

John T


----------



## David Campbell

trotterdotpom said:


> There was/are (?) the Top Pub (the Steelworks) and the Middle and Bottom Pubs. One of them is the Commercial but not sure which, betting on the Middle. Probably Dave will know.
> 
> We live and learn, I thought your knowledge of Australia was limited to Bulimba.
> 
> John T


John. I first sailed into Port Kembla on a Tanker "British Scientist: 1954 and made it my Home Port 1964 on "Iron Clipper" and it stayed my favourite port until I paid off the "Iron Shortland" in July 1993, to retire. Could never fault it and still see it 10k away from where I live


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks David - mystery solved. Out of towners never used the proper names, just top, middle and bottom. 

I was a reasonably regular visitor on BHP ships and also Lysaght Endeavour after 1980 and prior to that on a couple of British ships. Always thought it was OK. Nice country roundabout and who can forget the Dapto Dogs. Very friendly.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

R651400: "Jacked in AWA and Union SS as non-starters while you were still a struggling schoolboy at Bridlington..."

R651400: "Circa 1958.. Accepted by both but didn't sail with either. Union SS a bit of a regret but once on the Oz/NZ carousel it's hard to (if ever) come off.. 
Google map shows only one hotel in Port Kembla the Open Hearth but can't be sure if that was the one. Nice name for a boozerl though.."

In that case, AWA and Union Steam weren't the "non-starters", you were!

The "Open Hearth" pub is in Warrawong, a couple of miles west of Port Kembla. The cosy sounding name doesn't promote some bucolic hearty welcome for exhausted travellers, it refers to a type of furnace used in the steel making process.

John T


----------



## Eddie Wallace

I remember Poet Kembla in and out of there in the 50s with iron ore for two years with the SS Heronspool one of Ropners ,remember going to an open air cinema,happy days the overtime was great Aussy rates.


----------



## randcmackenzie

I thought the ONLY pub was the Commercial. Known as the Comical to us fellows on trampers.


----------



## John Briggs

I was the regular relief for the assistant harbour master when he went on leave during the early to mid 1970's.
Enjoyed my stints down there and took the opportunity to get my pilotage exemption.
Took wife and kids one spell and we stayed at Shellharbour, nice spot.


----------



## lakercapt

Eddie Wallace said:


> I remember Poet Kembla in and out of there in the 50s with iron ore for two years with the SS Heronspool one of Ropners ,remember going to an open air cinema,happy days the overtime was great Aussy rates.


I was in Ronners "Firby" at the same time and we did get "dirty money" as well as overtime from the charterers. Was well off.
I did not think they were Aussie rates but AB rates for all including O.S. and apprentices.


----------



## David Campbell

lakercapt said:


> I was in Ronners "Firby" at the same time and we did get "dirty money" as well as overtime from the charterers. Was well off.
> I did not think they were Aussie rates but AB rates for all including O.S. and apprentices.


I scanned these 2 photos from "Iron Ships", BHP History 1885-1992.


----------



## lakercapt

David Campbell said:


> I scanned these 2 photos from "Iron Ships", BHP History 1885-1992.


Thanks David
The two were "Ocean" type built during WWII and the livery of the "Firby" had changed. All the wartime fittings for guns etc. had been removed. She was a coal burner the other oil fired.


----------

